# World Record Predictions for Year 2025



## Competition Cuber (Feb 27, 2018)

What do you think that the WCA world records will be in the year 2025? This is basically the same thing as the 2020 thread, just 5 years ahead.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 27, 2018)

Sub 3.5 for 3x3
Sub 15 4x4
Sub 25 5x5
Sub 1 6x6
Sub 1:30 7x7
These may be a stretch but here


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Sub 3.5 for 3x3
> Sub 15 4x4
> Sub 25 5x5
> Sub 1 6x6
> ...



Average? or single?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Average? or single?


lol single nobody is ever going to get a sub-25 5x5 average


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol single nobody is ever going to get a sub-25 5x5 average
> 
> Anyway, here's mine: (single, average)
> 2x2: 0.35, 0.88
> ...



Hey, he said it was a little bit of a stretch.....But you for sure have a point.



Spoiler



If you want another excuse for my lack of effort, I am sick.


----------



## willi pilz (Feb 27, 2018)

*3x3 - 3.9*______cube: ¯\(ツ)/¯
*4x4 - 16.9*_____cube: 60mm Yuxin Blue Version 2
*5x5 - 35.9*_____cube: 62mm Gans 562 helium
*6x6 - 1:02.9* ___cube: 63mm Qiyi FoshHua 6x6 V2
*7x7 - 1:40.9* ___cube: 64mm moyu KungFu Master GTS 4


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2018)

2x2: sub-0.40, sub-1
3x3: sub-3.90, sub-4.70
4x4: sub-16, sub-19.50
5x5: sub-29, sub-34
multiblind: Over 50 points
I think there will also be at least 1 new WCA event.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 27, 2018)

3x3 - 3.03/4.41
2x2 - 0.42/1.06
4x4 - 14.98/17.00
5x5 - 27.88/31.11
6x6 - 59.80/1:03.45
7x7 - 1:37.16/1:43.22
3BLD - 11.02/14.38
FMC - 17/20.67
OH - 4.99/7.31
Feet - 13.28/15.17
Clock - 2.93/3.81
Mega - 20.18/22.95
Pyra - 0.75/1.51
Skewb - 0.80/1.58
Sq-1 - 3.72/5.03
4BLD - 1:03.10
5BLD - 2:57.87
MBLD - 59/60 in 59:50

Honestly can't wait to see how wrong I am. I tried to make these sound ridiculous now, because the future records will seem ridiculous/impossible to us. With the insanely fast growth rate of cubing, I wouldn't be surprised if we see large, specialized communities develop around more events, kind of like what we've seen with 3BLD and MBLD recently. I feel like most events won't have a single dominating person, but rather an entire group of people who are all equally skilled and capable of getting WRs.

(Also, I'd like to predict that some events would be added and some would be removed, but that's a shot in the dark at this point. Really hard to say what will be trending enough to become an event between now and then.)


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 27, 2018)

I am giving a prediction on only 3x3
*Single: 3.306
Avg: 3.724*

But why this specific. Well, that is because with some _unreliable calculations_, taking the average time drop of the single and average wr since 2012, we get-
Single -.214
avg -.346

I took this information into excel and subtracted that from the current wr. Then I took that time and subtracted again. Assuming a wr is broken at least yearly. By 2025 we will have 3.306single and 3.724avg.

So according to this _unreliable data that probably is wrong, _here is the timeline
(_year - single wr - average wr)_
19 4.59 5.8
20 4.376 5.454
21 4.162 5.108
22 3.948 4.762
23 3.734 4.416
24 3.52 4.07
*25 3.306 3.724*
26 3.092 3.378
27 2.878 3.032
28 2.664 2.686
29 2.45 2.34
30 2.236 1.994
31 2.022 1.648
32 1.808 1.302
33 1.594 0.956
34 1.38 0.61
35 1.166 0.264
36 0.952 -0.082
37 0.738 -0.428
38 0.524 -0.774
39 0.31 -1.12
40 0.096 -1.466
41 -0.118 -1.812
42 -0.332 -2.158
43 -0.546 -2.504
44 -0.76 -2.85
45 -0.974 -3.196
46 -1.188 -3.542
47 -1.402 -3.888
48 -1.616 -4.234
49 -1.83 -4.58
50 -2.044 -4.926


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Average? or single?


Im talking single


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 27, 2018)

Current records for reference

3x3 - 3.09/4.65 4.59/5.80
2x2 - 0.41/1.02 0.49/1.35
4x4 - 14.49/19.30 19.36/22.55
5x5 - 28.76/33.10 38.52/43.21
6x6 - 55.34/59.88 1:19.60/1:25.10
7x7 - 1:29.91/1:37.78 2:06.73/2:13.12
3BLD - 12.28/15.69 17.87/22.36
FMC - 18/21.33 19/24.00
OH - 4.97/7.90 6.88/9.99
Feet - 14.31/17.64 20.57/26.84
Clock - 2.98/3.97 3.73/4.95
Mega - 19.79/23.16 29.93/32.03
Pyra - 0.92/1.55 1.20/2.02
Skewb - 0.80/1.47 1.10/2.03
Sq-1 - 3.63/5.90 5.73/8.04
4BLD - 1:05.75/1:13.10 1:34.66/1:43.13(means aren't records currently)
5BLD - 2:39.44/2:57.11 3:46.56/3:54.71(means aren't records currently)
MBLD - 52 points (56/60 in 1:00:00) 41/41 in 54:14


----------



## MiaSponseller (Feb 28, 2018)

19.12 Megaminx single and 20.13 average


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 28, 2018)

2x2: 0.25, 0.98
3x3: 2.43, 4.21
4x4: 15.32, 17.43
5x5: 29.63, 37.31
6x6: 1:01.32, 1:09.65
7x7: 1:32.42, 1:36.42
BLD: 13.42, 16.42
FMC: 16, 20
OH: 4.51, 6.02
Feet: 12.53, 16.36
Clock (People will be able to 1 look this event.); 2.53, 3.63
Mega: 23.43, 27.07
Pyra: 0.72, 1.47
Skewb: 0.71, 1.83
Squan: 3.64, 5.42
4BLD: 58.42
5BLD: 2:10.24
Multi: 80/82 59:42


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 28, 2018)

2x2: 0.29, 0.89
3x3: 3.20, 4.30
4x4: 14.10, 17.50
5x5: 27.80, 35.00
6x6: 55.00, 58.80
7x7: 1:37.00, 1:42.00
BLD: 9.95, 14.90
FMC: 18, 20.67
OH: 5.40, 7.80
Feet: 12.50, 15.90
Clock 2.20, 3.50
Mega: 23.00, 27.50
Pyra: 0.70, 1.35
Skewb: 0.70, 1.35
Squre-1: 2.90, 5.00
4BLD: 58.00
5BLD: 1:55.00
Multi: 58 points

Top100 will be sub6 average
Some people might sometimes 1-look square-1
There will be a new Max Park
There will be a competition with >2500 competitors
4BLD and 5BLD means will be officially recognised


----------



## Hazel (Feb 28, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Clock (People will be able to 1 look this event.)



There's already a method called NoFlip where I think you can do this, but not that many people use it I think.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 28, 2018)

3x3 - 2.80/4.20
2x2 - 0.40/0.95
4x4 - 12.90/16.50
5x5 - 27.50/33.80
6x6 - 55.30/1:05.50
7x7 - 1:33.50/1:45.88
3BLD - 9.80/13.50
FMC - 16/19.33
OH - 4.86/6.50
Feet - 11.50/16.50
Clock - 2.45/3.50
Mega - 18.50/21.50
Pyra - 0.69/1.40
Skewb - 0.75/1.60
Sq-1 - 4.30/5.90
4BLD - 55.75
5BLD - 2:39.50
MBLD - 68/71 in 59:46

I'll probably just laugh in 7 years.


----------



## Alex B71 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am giving a prediction on only 3x3
> *Single: 3.306
> Avg: 3.724*
> 
> ...



I can't wait for 2050, That is literally going to blow my mind!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 28, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> 12.90


Im sorry, but no. Unless someone like Max or whoever is pro then gets something like an edge paring skip, not happening. (no offense though)


----------



## thecubingwizard (Feb 28, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Im sorry, but no. Unless someone like Max or whoever is pro then gets something like an edge paring skip, not happening. (no offense though)


How can we say? Back in the day if someone said that there would be official sub-40s on 5x5, we would have called them insane. It may seem out of reach now, but I honestly think anything is possible. 4x4 hardware still has a ways to go, and I'm sure that Yau/Hoya are not the best speedsolving methods.


----------



## turtwig (Feb 28, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Im sorry, but no. Unless someone like Max or whoever is pro then gets something like an edge paring skip, not happening. (no offense though)



I wouldn't be so sure. I remember maybe not even a year ago the 3BLD UWR was ~16, and now I believe it is ~12. Right now the 4x4 is ~17, so, someone'll probably have to get really lucky, it may be possible.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 1, 2018)

You know, why not

3x3 - 3.16/4.46
2x2 - .36/1.03
4x4 - 16.94/19.11
5x5 - 30.96/35.67 (yau5)
6x6 - 1:08.64/1:12.90
7x7 - 1:47.89/1:55.43
3BLD - 14.56/16.89
FMC - 18/20.33
OH - 5.66/8.97
Feet - 15.89/18.98
Clock - 2.98/3.99
Mega - 26.78/29.28
Pyra - 1.00/1.89
Skewb - .89/1.78
Sq-1 - 4.01/6.89
4BLD - 1:09.39
5BLD - 2:35.45
MBLD - 59/60 59:58

It will be exciting to see how wrong I am, although I'm not quite sure which direction yet. Tried to make them look crazy to us now.

I had a discussion with Stanley about how far bigBLD could go (with major TPS) and this is getting pretty close to it.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 1, 2018)

Aerma said:


> There's already a method called NoFlip where I think you can do this, but not that many people use it I think.


That method can work, but isn't as good as normal No-flip. With his method, you memo numbers and stuff and cancel them into corners. With that corner planing is harder. With the No-flip I'm talking about is just like doing normal clock, but solving one cross from the back. Also I'm thinking of maybe just doing piece matching instead of cross corners for the second side.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 1, 2018)

2x2 - 0.37/1.03
3x3 - 3.70/4.89
4x4 - 13.95/18.62
5x5 - 29.88/33.83
6x6 - 1:01.52/1:10.63
7x7 - 1:34.54/1:43.19
OH - 6.05/8.92
3BLD - 11.11/15.65
FMC - 18/20.33
Feet - 15.10/18.73
Mega - 20.03/24.46
Pyra - 1.04/1.75
Skewb - 1.01/1.82
SQ-1 - 4.18/6.25
4BLD - 1:03.88
5BLD - 2:20.49
MBLD - 58/61 (60:02)

I'm going to make this my only prediction for this thread


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Mar 1, 2018)

What i


Competition Cuber said:


> here's mine: (single, average)
> 2x2: 0.35, 0.88
> 3x3: 3.32, 4.75
> 4x4: 16.97, 18.76
> ...


What is 3x3 WF?


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 1, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Megaminx: 26.16, 29.87



This may happen even this year


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 1, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> What i
> 
> What is 3x3 WF?


3x3 with feet


----------



## applezfall (Mar 1, 2018)

2x2:0.32 ;0.89
3x3:2.99;4.32
4x4:15.98;18.93
5x5:29.98;34.31
pyra:0.79;1.58
skewb:0.98;1.47
squan:3.98;5.87
megaminx:21.98;27.34
rest idc


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2018)

2025 isn't that far away. Official records for 2030 instead:
2x2: 0.31, 0.97
3x3: 3.59, 4.24
4x4: 16.68, 17.59
5x5: 29.45, 36.22
6x6: 59.74, 1:02.63
7x7: 1:45.88, 1:59.31
3BLD: 12.91, 16.52
3x3 FMC: 16, 19.33
3x3 OH: 5.12, 7.04
3x3 w/feet: 12.40, 14.67
Clock: no longer an official event
Megaminx: 23.24, 27.11
Pyraminx: no longer an official event
Skewb: no longer an official event
Square-1: 3.73, 5.04
4BLD: 1:02.75
5BLD: 2:59.86
Gigaminx: 3:59.86, 4:04.22
MBLD: 62/63 59:58
6BLD: 6:56.82
Megaminx BLD: 5:13.02


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 2, 2018)

3x3 - 3.50(Roux)/4.25(Roux)
2x2 - 0.47/0.98
4x4 - 17.50/19.60
5x5 - 29.00/33.66
6x6 - 1:04.00/1:12.00 (ao5)
7x7 - 1:40.00/1:45.00 (ao5)
3BLD - 8.50/12.00
FMC - 17/19
OH - 5.55/7.50
Feet - 13.00/15.00
Mega - 20.99/24.50
4BLD - 58.00
5BLD - 1:57.00
MBLD - 72/75 in 1:00.00


----------



## CarterK (Mar 2, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Pyraminx: no longer an official event
> Skewb: no longer an official event


wait what


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2018)

CarterK said:


> wait what


I forgot to mention that I predict that out of the 3 events I said would not be official events, 1 will still be an official event. I just don't know which one.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 2, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I forgot to mention that I predict that out of the 3 events I said would not be official events, 1 will still be an official event. I just don't know which one.


But why would those events be taken out? I'm just kinda curious on your perspective to them.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2018)

CarterK said:


> But why would those events be taken out? I'm just kinda curious on your perspective to them.


Clock and pyraminx, particularly, just seem like pretty trivial puzzles to me. The difference between world class and merely competent has more to do with dexterity than any actual puzzle solving ability. Skewb, at least the way I know to solve it, is highly algorithmic, which amounts to much the same thing. The same could be said of 2x2, but I suspect that's a little too deeply ingrained to go anywhere.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> 2025 isn't that far away. Official records for 2030 instead:
> 2x2: 0.31, 0.97
> 3x3: 3.59, 4.24
> 4x4: 16.68, 17.59
> ...


I personally think that 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and OH will be faster than you put here, we've already seen a mid/high 4 from Max in OH with a misscramble, and 2030 is a long ways away. Just look at the first few predictions on the 2020 thread, they were guessing a sub-8/9 3x3 average and now it's sub-6.


----------



## Bertus (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am giving a prediction on only 3x3
> *Single: 3.306
> Avg: 3.724*
> 
> ...


I think predicting the WRs by looking at current improvement is a very good ideal, but you nee to consider that this development is not a linear growth. It will ne er fall below zero. But nevertheless it's an interesting idea that will be quite accurate if there is no special new thing developed or a huge jump in any event.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 4, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Clock and pyraminx, particularly, just seem like pretty trivial puzzles to me. The difference between world class and merely competent has more to do with dexterity than any actual puzzle solving ability. Skewb, at least the way I know to solve it, is highly algorithmic, which amounts to much the same thing. The same could be said of 2x2, but I suspect that's a little too deeply ingrained to go anywhere.



I don't see why they will be removed just for being "easy". _Maybe_ clock will be removed, although even that I find unlikely. Even if the solving methods are different from other larger puzzles, I see no reason to remove it and disappoint everyone that was good at the event. Besides, if being highly algorithmic was a measure, then wouldn't Square-1 also count? And BLD events are almost all about algorithms during execution, and I wouldn't consider memorization "puzzle solving ability" in the traditional sense. We also have one-handed and with feet, which are mostly to measure one's ability to turn the puzzle with a handicap.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 4, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Clock and pyraminx, particularly, just seem like pretty trivial puzzles to me. The difference between world class and merely competent has more to do with dexterity than any actual puzzle solving ability. Skewb, at least the way I know to solve it, is highly algorithmic, which amounts to much the same thing. The same could be said of 2x2, but I suspect that's a little too deeply ingrained to go anywhere.


There is actually much more to it than algs (for skewb at least). You have to decide which layer is the best, see if you can one look it, find what angle to do the layer, etc.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 4, 2018)

turtwig said:


> I don't see why they will be removed just for being "easy". _Maybe_ clock will be removed, although even that I find unlikely. Even if the solving methods are different from other larger puzzles, I see no reason to remove it and disappoint everyone that was good at the event. Besides, if being highly algorithmic was a measure, then wouldn't Square-1 also count? And BLD events are almost all about algorithms during execution, and I wouldn't consider memorization "puzzle solving ability" in the traditional sense. We also have one-handed and with feet, which are mostly to measure one's ability to turn the puzzle with a handicap.



OH and Feet are interesting from a puzzle standpoint because they reward move efficiency. IMO OH is similar enough to 2H that it's not really all that interesting, but I digress.

BLD execution is mostly algs, but tracing and memo are very much puzzle solving, albeit in a slightly different form than standard speedsolving.

Regarding trivial/easy/algorithmic, I don't know anything for sure other than that I don't particularly enjoy those puzzles. It's probably just as well that I'm not making the call on that. Magic was eliminated because it was trivial to the point of not being a real puzzle, as I understand it. If people are routinely one-looking solves then the recorded time is not really the time to solve the puzzle but the time it takes to execute a solution. It would be basically the same as only timing execution for blind solves. It obviously takes skill and practice to one-look a solve, but if more than a few people can do it the competition aspect becomes trivial.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 4, 2018)

Magic was literally just dexterity, it had the same solution every time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2018)

Actually the primary reason Magic was removed was that it was too hard to judge consistently.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 4, 2018)

I guess I was wrong about why Magic was cut, so that reasoning can't be copied for the other events. Mostly my prediction is intended to be a fun guess at what might happen in the future, whether that's better times or an evolution of what events are official WCA events. I have my reasons as to why I don't particularly enjoy those events, and other people have equally valid reasons that they enjoy them. I'm not particularly advocating that they be removed (although there are others, like gigaminx, or other blind events) that I think it would be cool if they were added, and they would presumably need to replace one or more existing events. I'm sorry if anybody took offense at my suggestion, it was offered in jest.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 4, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I'm not particularly advocating that they be removed (although there are others, like gigaminx, or other blind events) that I think it would be cool if they were added, and they would presumably need to replace one or more existing events.



I can't speak for others, but I definitely didn't take offense. I just don't really think there's a good reason for events to be removed (tbh it'd probably help my sum of ranks if they were ).

Anyway, I don't completely understand why events have to be removed in order for new events to be added? Most comps don't have all events anyway, and the ones that do can probably afford to have a few more, as long as we don't start making everything events. I guess Skewb was added when Magic was removed, but apparently there was a lot of interest in Skewb so it might've been added anyway. Maybe I'm missing something so I'm just wondering why people are saying this.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 5, 2018)

turtwig said:


> Anyway, I don't completely understand why events have to be removed in order for new events to be added? Most comps don't have all events anyway, and the ones that do can probably afford to have a few more, as long as we don't start making everything events. I guess Skewb was added when Magic was removed, but apparently there was a lot of interest in Skewb so it might've been added anyway. Maybe I'm missing something so I'm just wondering why people are saying this.



I think the problem is with bigger competitions being able to hold all events. Small competitions it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Sion (Mar 5, 2018)

it's funny with magic. you could scramble it, but yet it was always the same thing over and over in comp, which made it quite redundant.

However, I do think we should get a new WCA event. I'm thinking maybe a cube that shape shifts and deforms. Maybe Clover Cube?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 5, 2018)

Sion said:


> it's funny with magic. you could scramble it, but yet it was always the same thing over and over in comp, which made it quite redundant.
> 
> However, I do think we should get a new WCA event. I'm thinking maybe a cube that shape shifts and deforms. Maybe Clover Cube?


I vote for 3x3x5, but I think a cubic one would be better for speed and design of the cube.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Mar 10, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> 3x3 WF: 16.98


Well, Daniel Rose-Levine got you.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 10, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Well, Daniel Rose-Levine got you.


~Sigh~


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 13, 2018)

I might come back sometime down the line with predictions with mathematical basis, but here's my guesses for now:

2x2: 0.39 / 0.88 -- The single is already down to the point where the WR goes to whoever can execute a 4-mover the fastest. I don't think it's humanly possible to go much faster than the current UWR.
3x3: 2.68 / 3.97
4x4: 11.49 / 14.73
5x5: 24.77 / 28.01
6x6: 53.23 / 55.91
7x7: 1:19.37 / 1:23.30
3BLD: 11.11 / 14.24
4BLD: 58.82 / 59.89
5BLD: 2:05.19 / 2:09.42 -- Means will become an official event. We will also have developed a better method for big cubes.
3x3 WF: 8.58 / 11.40 -- This event certainly has a long way to go.
3x3 OH: 3.78 / 5.02
Megaminx: 16.23 / 19.72 -- This one's been pushed a lot recently, and has gone down ten seconds in the past three years. Same with big cubes, I guess.
Pyraminx: 0.56 / 0.88
Squan: 3.48 / 4.62
Skewb: 0.62 / 0.89
Clock: 1.78 / 2.43
FMC: 14 / 17.33 -- This doesn't really have much room to improve, because math. WRs will come down to luck.
MBLD: 71 points (73/75 in 57:52)


----------



## Loser (Mar 13, 2018)

That pyra average seems way too low
God's number is 11, then after that there is tips to deal with
also you said mbld in 57:62 xd


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 13, 2018)

Loser said:


> That pyra average seems way too low
> God's number is 11, then after that there is tips to deal with
> also you said mbld in 57:62 xd


Ugh. I guess that's what happens when you type a million random decimals and then have to type a random amount of time 

As for the pyra average, I'm sure it's possible. Faster singles have been done, and it's not inconceivable that someone gets really lucky scrambles when it comes to tips.


----------



## u Cube (Apr 10, 2018)

2x2: 0.39/0.97
3x3: 3.04/4.78
4x4: 10.77/15.77
5x5: 27.21/31.22
6x6: 53.23/59.10
7x7: 1:45.32/1:50.55
pyra: 0.90/1.55
skewb: 0.98/1.04
sq1: 4.55/6.71


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Apr 10, 2018)

Feet: removed


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 14, 2018)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> I might come back sometime down the line with predictions with mathematical basis, but here's my guesses for now:
> 
> 2x2: 0.39 / 0.88 -- The single is already down to the point where the WR goes to whoever can execute a 4-mover the fastest. I don't think it's humanly possible to go much faster than the current UWR.
> 3x3: 2.68 / 3.97
> ...



These are the most ridiculouspredictions I´ve ever seen.


----------



## Aaron Stettner (Apr 14, 2018)

& yes is a long time for cubing to advance. I think that the biggest change will come in multi blind and big cubes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 14, 2018)

CarterK said:


> 5x5 - 30.96/35.67 (yau5)


YES!! Yau5 is totally the way to go in the future of 5x5.


----------



## Aaron Stettner (Apr 15, 2018)

In my opinion, there are two things that are going to reduce times in the next 7 years. 1. New hardware 2. New methods.
I think that there is probably going to be a mixture of both. Here are my guesses,
2x2: 0.39, 0.91
3x3: 2.89, 3.72
4x4: 13, 15.6
5x5: 29.5, 31.24
6x6: 49, 55
7x7: 1:14, 1:34
Pyra: 0.42, 1.2
Skewb: 0.52, 1.4
Sqaure-1: 2.84, 4.56
Megaminx 21.4, 23.56
Clock: No clue
OH: 4.56, 6.89
Blind: 9.85
MultiBlind: 65 points
4x4 Blind: no clue
5x5 blind: no clue
3x3 WF: 9.87
3x3 FMC: 12
7 years is a long time


----------



## Aaron Stettner (Apr 15, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am giving a prediction on only 3x3
> *Single: 3.306
> Avg: 3.724*
> 
> ...



Well, this is a linear regression, if it were exponential I feel like it would be more accurate. Still really nice work though that must of took a while. I'm just to lazy to try and figure out the exponential version.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 15, 2018)

lol pyra requires a minimum amount of moves which is 6, this results in 14.3 TPS which isn't even possible to achieve with pick up the cube. By skewb will it be exactly the same


----------



## CarterK (Apr 29, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> lol pyra requires a minimum amount of moves which is 6, this results in 14.3 TPS which isn't even possible to achieve with pick up the cube. By skewb will it be exactly the same


For skewb I can definitely do 7 moves with pick up and get that time.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

3x3 4.06
2x2: 0.46
4x4: 15.XX
5x5: 35.XX
6x6: 1:07.XX
7X7: 1:45.XX
oh: 6.88 (ties with feliks)
Wf: 13.XX
pyra: sub 1
Skweb: sub 1
FMC: 17
Squan: 4.73( cuz why not )
Mega: 26.XX
clock: 3.35
3bld: 15.XX
4bld: 1:30.XX
5BLD: 3:10.XX
MBLD: 49/50 60:00


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> MBLD: 50/49 60:00



That takes talent. Or something, anyway.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> That takes talent. Or something, anyway.


Fixed.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 29, 2018)

CarterK said:


> For skewb I can definitely do 7 moves with pick up and get that time.


Hmm, impressive


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

No one has ever noticed that i spelt skewb wrong?


----------



## CarterK (Apr 29, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> No one has ever noticed that i spelt skewb wrong?


I noticed, I just thought you were doing it as a joke.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

CarterK said:


> I noticed, I just thought you were doing it as a joke.


 Spelt it skweb on purpose.


----------



## Numberwhizz 13 (Apr 29, 2018)

2x2- 0.38,1.15
3x3- 3.32, 4.87
4x4- 14.24,19.87
5x5- 26.34,37.56
6x6- 54.28,59.32
7x7- 1.49.33,1.58.49
OH- 4.59,7.32
FEET- 16.53,19.83
3x3 Blindfolded- 14.82,19.34
4x4 Blindfolded- 54.38,1.30.50
5x5 Blindfolded- 2.30.14,2.47.34
Multi Blindfolded- 55/56 in 58.34 minutes
Skewb- 0.76,1.98
Pyraminx- 0.67,1.45
Square-1- 3.43,5.86
Megaminx- 24.59,29.83
Clock- 2.34, 3.59
FMC- 16,19.66


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 2, 2018)

Ok Lets do this
2x2: 0.33, 0.81 // I think that with the amount of competitions, someone is bound to get a solve that is just a sledge / half of a sune. When this happens, I think that 0.3 is possible. I think that when someone gets 4 solves that are cancellations into easy cases, sub 1 average is possible.
3X3: 2.96, 4.52 // Again, singles will be a lot lower than we predict because there will be more opportunity for lucky scrambles. However, the average will have a considerable drought at low 5, with the first sub 5 average being the biggest cubing moment in this time period. For a while in these 7 years the wr holder used roux
4X4: 9.99, 15.34 //A more optimised method that is superior to Yau will be invented, possibly involving solving 6 edges before 3-3 edge pairing. When a sizeable skip happens in all areas of the solve, this gives rise to the first sub 10 single. 
5X5: 24.55, 30.42 // Yau will eventually take over for this event. The hardware for this - and big cubes in general - will be incredible, and max park will be dominant in a similar vein that feliks is today.
6X6: 49.25, 55.00 // The first unofficial sub 1 that happens in the next 2 years is something to remember. Around this time, better 6x6's are near-perfect, and people start learning tons of algs for this event, driving times down.
7x7: 1.24.53, 1.29.20// The hays7 continues to be dominant for a very long time. Similar to 6, this becomes more algorithmic.
3BLD: 9.35, 15.25 // People find more ways to solve a cube BLD, involving being a bit reckless about 2 twisted corners / flipped edges in memo phase. This means that when someone gets lucky, they get really good times, but it is much harder to execute consistently
Feet: 11.11, 13.57 // The change to averages makes this event a lot more consistent. As well, new efficient methods are invented, and something that we dont expect takes over as the best method (maybe Petrus?)
OH: 4.59, 5.80 // (Yes, I have used the wr for 3x3) The reason is that there will eventually be a scramble, with so many comps, that is similar to the one that max park had on his misscramble. Roux becomes the dominant method by far, with no one using CFOP in the top 5
Skewb and pyra: (Doing these together because of how similar the world records and the puzzles themselves are): 0.67, 1.55:
People begin to learn a lot more algs for pyra, with Last 4 edges + 1 flip being put into use as a one look method. kewb is also greatly optimised with more advanced one looking
SQ1: 2.5, 4.00: Most people here are putting the sq1 times as above 3x3. I disagree, as I think that fundamentally a SQ1 solve will only involve looking at the cube 6 times, and so will be quicker. I think that with luck, and somehow even more algs, this will be an incredibly fast event
Mega: 15.16, 19.46: This event gets treated more and more like 3x3. People learn full 2LLL, with some even learning some sort of COLL or WV. Doing two faces at the same time is also popular, with multislotting for every pair
Clock:Meh
FMC: 15, 20.00: Someone gets a perfect god average, using all sorts of techniques we don't know of yet. Someone gets an incredibly lucky solve
4BLD: 40.35, 51.33: People invent new memo techniques
5BLD: 1.55.25, 2:15.xy // This event propably has the longest way to go. I think that different cubes with different optimised hardware are released for this event to acommadate slice moves, and a bigger community helps drive records down
MBLD: Similar to 5BLD, a bigger community without just one dominant person helps this event become more competitive.

General predictions: A 5 day 2000+ comp takes place
Moyu, Qiyi and Yuxin are all in a place similar to Dayan and shengshou today, releasing cheaper puzzles, with a lot of non WCA ones as well
Cube stores start making their own puzzles
Feliks and Kevin will have not broken any sorts of records for 2 years
Max park will have broken over 70
Top 5 cubers all over 20


----------



## sqAree (May 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Ok Lets do this
> 2x2: 0.33, 0.81 // I think that with the amount of competitions, someone is bound to get a solve that is just a sledge / half of a sune. When this happens, I think that 0.3 is possible. I think that when someone gets 4 solves that are cancellations into easy cases, sub 1 average is possible.
> 3X3: 2.96, 4.52 // Again, singles will be a lot lower than we predict because there will be more opportunity for lucky scrambles. However, the average will have a considerable drought at low 5, with the first sub 5 average being the biggest cubing moment in this time period. For a while in these 7 years the wr holder used roux
> 4X4: 9.99, 15.34 //A more optimised method that is superior to Yau will be invented, possibly involving solving 6 edges before 3-3 edge pairing. When a sizeable skip happens in all areas of the solve, this gives rise to the first sub 10 single.
> ...



I reckon only 2x2, Pyra, Skewb, Clock and MBLD will happen. ^^ But I have a kind of feeling that Max Park will indeed be still dominant in 2025.


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 2, 2018)

I understand that. However, that is why people made such unambitious predictions about 2020, all of which seem to have been surpassed. Some of them are over 50 seconds of the mark for 7x7. According to them a 35 s ao5 for 4x4 was pretty crazy. And, as the cubing community grows and hardware improves, I see no reason why that will not drive the record down. As shown in events such as MBLD in the past year, the record only increased when there were a few people competeing for it


----------



## turtwig (May 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> a SQ1 solve will only involve looking at the cube 6 times



Cross + 4 F2L + LL = 6 looks.


----------



## One Wheel (May 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Ok Lets do this
> 2x2: 0.33, 0.81 // I think that with the amount of competitions, someone is bound to get a solve that is just a sledge / half of a sune. When this happens, I think that 0.3 is possible. I think that when someone gets 4 solves that are cancellations into easy cases, sub 1 average is possible.
> 3X3: 2.96, 4.52 // Again, singles will be a lot lower than we predict because there will be more opportunity for lucky scrambles. However, the average will have a considerable drought at low 5, with the first sub 5 average being the biggest cubing moment in this time period. For a while in these 7 years the wr holder used roux
> 4X4: 9.99, 15.34 //A more optimised method that is superior to Yau will be invented, possibly involving solving 6 edges before 3-3 edge pairing. When a sizeable skip happens in all areas of the solve, this gives rise to the first sub 10 single.
> ...



I thought I was optimistic! I've got some free time and no cube, so I'll go through this. 

2x2: Sounds about right. 
3x3: I doubt we'll see a sub-3 official single, average sounds about right. 
4x4: there is a possibility for crazy skips, but I have a hard time believing we'll see sub-10. I've had a few lucky solves with 3 extra edges solved, so I do 3-2 edge pairing, but I don't see how you could efficiently force that.
5x5: you're probably right that Yau has a higher ceiling. Redux is faster for me, but with better look ahead on f3e it's probably faster. Improved magnetic hardware might also make redux-roux a viable big cube method. 
6x6: those times are hard to believe, especially inside the next 7 years, but I do believe we'll see at least a sub-1 single at some point. I am highly skeptical about the part about algorithmic solves. I could see algorithms extending as far as l2c and l4e, but probably not even to all cases for l4e.
7x7: same as 6x6, except I'd be surprised if we ever see a sub-1:30 single, let alone an average. I think we may be getting beyond the age of dominant hardware. 
3BLD: it won't be me, but sounds good. 

The cow I was watching while writing this up died, so I'll leave it there. I like the idea of specialized 5BLD hardware.


----------



## CarterK (May 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Most people here are putting the sq1 times as above 3x3. I disagree, as I think that fundamentally a SQ1 solve will only involve looking at the cube 6 times, and so will be quicker. I think that with luck, and somehow even more algs, this will be an incredibly fast event



With current methods you could do it in 3 looks, CSP, OBL PBL. PBL. My guess is that Parity PBL will be like Parity is today, being annoying.


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 3, 2018)

Let me explain a bit of this reasoning. Firstly, people seem to think that a sub-1:30 7x7 mean is impossible. However, just 1 YEAR ago, the WR was 18 seconds slower. With that reasoning, it would only take 2 years for the record to go down by 36 seconds, putting it under my prediction. Granted, this years was kind of a "freak year", if you willl, because of the introduction of magnets, but I see no reason why a year like that will not happen twice in the next seven years, and combined with progress, it could happen. 3x3 single:
The UWR now is roughly my prediction (2.99 to 2.96)
I would say that there are around 6 people in the world that could get that single, as currently 6 people have a faster average than what patrick ponce did when he got that single
In the future, there may be 100 people with potential to get that sort of single officially. Not 4 years ago someone with an 8.29 average was in the top 10, and now they would not get in the top 130.
Assuming 1/5 compete a week:
26 people doing 15 different scrambles a week for 4 years (lets say)
= 26 x 15 x 50 x 4 = 780000 different opportunities for that sort of solve. And I would say that the odds of a solve like that are 5% for an easy cross x 1/500 for a zbll skip or something like that (roughly)
This gives us around 8 solves that have this sort of potential, which might happen


----------



## One Wheel (May 3, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Firstly, people seem to think that a sub-1:30 7x7 mean is impossible. However, just 1 YEAR ago, the WR was 18 seconds slower. With that reasoning, it would only take 2 years for the record to go down by 36 seconds, putting it under my prediction. Granted, this years was kind of a "freak year", if you willl, because of the introduction of magnets, but I see no reason why a year like that will not happen twice in the next seven years, and combined with progress, it could happen.



I hope you're right. Here's why I think you may be wrong: for your estimates of 3x3 single you are relying on a lucky solve. The implicit assumption in that is that 3x3 hardware (and method) while maybe not yet perfect is very nearly optimized. Big cube hardware has traditionally lagged behind 3x3, and I don't think it's as close to perfect as 3x3 but it's getting darn good. To compare to some iconic 3x3s, we are well past the rubik's and Zhanchi stage with big cube hardware. Probably around Aolong or GTS1. Honestly a bigger advance than turning quality right now would be fully customizable stickerless shades to improve recognition. Big cube method is near optimized as well. It's possible to get a lucky scramble on a big cube, but the chances of having a lucky enough scramble to meaningfully affect times is vanishingly small.


----------



## Dancing Jules (May 3, 2018)

So I thought I'd be methodical about this. I plotted the 3x3 single WR10 over time. Then this happened:






What was this explosion of sub5 solves in 2017?

And it's getting even crazier with 3x3 average, because it seems to actually speed up?


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Okay, maybe time to do a set of my own:
(single, average)
2x2: 0.31, 0.89
3x3: 2.91, 3.98
4x4: 9.98, 14.61
5x5: 21.86, 29.85
6x6: 50.41, 59.64
7x7: 1:25.61, 1:29.98
3x3 BLD: 10.31, 14.51
3x3 FMC: 14, 18.67
3x3 OH: 4.59, 5.80
3x3 WF: 12.34, 16.91 //maybe unoptimistic
Clock: 1.98, 3.01
Megaminx: 19.54, 23.13
Pyraminx: 0.77, 1.54
Skewb: 0.78, 1.52
Square-one: 3.02, 5.46
4x4 BLD: 59.46
5x5 BLD: 2:29.54
3x3 Multi: 56 points


----------



## sqAree (May 3, 2018)

I have the feeling some of those predictions for 2025 might actually never ever happen in history.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 3, 2018)

sqAree said:


> I have the feeling some of those predictions for 2025 might actually never ever happen in history.


Maybe. But it's fun to be bold.


----------



## Dancing Jules (May 3, 2018)

So I did something. I took WR10 since 2010 and let Libre Office interpolate it with an a*e^(bx)+c function where c is half of the current world record (in other words: a function that converges towards half of the current world record). This method is probably better at predicting what WR10 will be in 2025, but I guess it works as an upper bound.

These are the results:

* 2x2: 0.42, 1.04 - single sounds good, average WR will probably be lower

* 3x3: 3.72, 5.29 - sounds reasonable

* 4x4: 16.56, 19.67 - WRs will probably be lower

* 5x5: 36.02, 40.54 - WRs will definitely be lower, I'm counting on Max

* 6x6: 1:12.45, 1:18.26 - WRs will most probably be lower

* 7x7: 1:40.21, 1:44.59 - sounds ambitious, but doable

* 3bld: 12.51, 14.51 - single is possible, mean sounds insane

* 4bld: 1:11.16 - sounds reasonable as a WR, but not as a WR10

* 5bld: 2:44.03 - probably possible but insane

* MBLD: 37.67 - oh, Lol, this went horribly wrong (my approach was also pretty random). WR10 is currently 26 points. And apart from Maskow, the development hasn't slowed down yet. The rest of the world still has to catch up with the top4. My actual prediction is 44 points.

* OH: 6.32, 8.45 - sounds good

* feet: 17.49, 21.40 - Yeah, I think Daniel's 16.96 will probably stay. Average sounds good

* FMC: 17, 19.00 - Single (while using 9.5 as lower bound) sounds actually kinda reasonable. If I use WR/2 (12.00) as lower bound for average, I get a prediction of 16.67 - lol. So I used 17 as the lower bound and got 19 as a prediction. Still completely insane. My actual prediction is 21.67

* Pyra: 0.93, 1.76 - sounds good

* Mega: 28.17, 32.23 - Lol, average already got beaten. Single will be lower as well. The rest of the world needs to catch up with the top2.

* Skewb: 0.67, 1.30 - sounds a bit low, there isn't that much data because it's only been 4 years

* Squan: 5.26, 7.01 - Sounds a bit high. Maybe it overestimates because CSP is still rather new?

* Clock: 3.73, 4.81 - Lol, that was precise. But I think the single will fall. Average will probably also be lower.


----------



## Ianwubby (May 10, 2018)

2x2 - 0.40, 0.90
3x3 - 3.51, 4.66
4x4 - 14.90, 18.80
5x5 - 34.34, 38.19
6x6 - 1:03.93, 1:15.00
7x7 - 1:45.20, 1:54.09
OH - 5.70, 8.43
FMC - 17, 21.33
Feet - 16.40, 21.54
Pyra - 1.06, 1.75
Mega - 24.98, 28.49
Skewb - 0.88, 1.74
Squan - 4.04, 5.50
3BLD - 11.90, 16.07
4BLD - 1:14.41
5BLD - 3:00.01
MBLD - 52/54 1:00:00

Some of these might be beaten way before 2025 for all I know, but meh.


----------



## CarterK (May 12, 2018)

Ianwubby said:


> 4BLD - 1:14.41


there is no way this will take 7 years to beat.


----------



## minnow (Aug 7, 2018)

CarterK said:


> You know, why not
> 
> 3x3 - 3.16/4.46
> 2x2 - .36/1.03
> ...



I just realized you predicted the current 7x7 WR single perfectly. Pretty crazy.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 8, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> 3x3 4.06
> 2x2: 0.46
> 4x4: 15.XX
> 5x5: 35.XX
> ...



MBLD already done


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 8, 2018)

minnow said:


> I just realized you predicted the current 7x7 WR single perfectly. Pretty crazy.


Do you expect no one to break that in 7 years, seeing how max smashed his own world record to get that and seeing his improvement over the past year.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 8, 2018)

he is just saying that the CURRENT WR single is predicted perfectly, not the WR in 2025


----------



## CarterK (Aug 8, 2018)

minnow said:


> I just realized you predicted the current 7x7 WR single perfectly. Pretty crazy.


Wow. Thats crazy. It's already crazy that one of my predictions happened NOW.

Also if I were to guess, the next record on my list that will be beaten after 7x7 is squan average.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2018)

7x7 single will be sub-1:20


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Aug 14, 2018)

Aerma said:


> 7x7 single will be sub-1:20


That would be really really hard to achieve.(I think so.)


----------



## CarterK (Aug 14, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> That would be really really hard to achieve.(I think so.)


2025 is 7 years from now. 7 years ago was 2011. There's still plenty of time.


----------



## CarterK (Aug 14, 2018)

CarterK said:


> You know, why not
> 
> 3x3 - 3.16/4.46
> 2x2 - .36/1.03
> ...



Ok holy, Some of these are getting dangerously close, I might make a new list soon


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Spoiler: Predictions



2x2 - .45, 1.08
3x3 - 3.25, 4.93
4x4 - 15.97, 17.63
5x5 - 31.76, 37.78
6x6 - 54.20, 57.96
7x7 - 1:33.73, 1:37.55
OH - 6.14, 8.36
FMC - 19 still, but now tied by like 6 people
Feet - 15.53, 19.26
Pyra - .82, 1.77
Mega - 22.74, 27.41
Skewb - .95, 1.81
Squan - 4.52, 6.12
3BLD - 12.63, 15.48


idk, I feel like people are inderestimating how low 6x6 and 7x7 can go. Hardware will most certainly improve, and so will big cube specialists like Max.


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 26, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> 2025 isn't that far away. Official records for 2030 instead:
> 2x2: 0.31, 0.97
> 3x3: 3.59, 4.24
> 4x4: 16.68, 17.59
> ...


lol 7x7 average is already below this, and single is very close.


----------



## VDel_234_ (Aug 30, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> 3x3 - 3.03/4.41
> 2x2 - 0.42/1.06
> 4x4 - 14.98/17.00
> 5x5 - 27.88/31.11
> ...



I think that would be fairly accurate, but it might be way off for events like 5, 6, and 7. Mainly because of the fact that Max is getting faster and faster. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Loser (Aug 30, 2018)

Idk if I've already posted predictions here, but here's some either way
2x2: 0.31/0.78
3x3 2.43/3.65
4x4: 13.33/16.78
5x5: 28.78/30.04
6x6: 48.67/52.23
7x7: 1:19.34/1:26.45
BLD: 9.97/12.36
FMC: 17 by 1 person/22.33 by 3 ppl
OH: 5.43/7.78
Feet: 8.68/14.56
Clock: 3.11/3.87
Mega: 20.56/23.34
Pyra: 0.56/1.65
Skewb: 0.78/1.45
Squan: 3.89/5.02
4BLD: 45.23
5BLD: 1:45.45
MBLD: 65/68 1:00:02


----------



## Cryoo (Oct 19, 2018)

Squan : 2.89 (assuming a crazy lucky scramble pops up)/5.78 (pretty slow bc IDK if Rasmus will get over nerves or nah, btw, he'll be 20 so IDK if he'll still cube)


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 20, 2018)

i think 3x3 single will be sub-3 since feliks has gotton 3.08 not at a comp but i'm not really sure


----------



## DesertWolf (Feb 2, 2019)

2x2 - 0.39/ 0.99
3x3 - 2.73/ 4.41
4x4 - 15.89/18.75
5x5 - 28.75/ 32.65
6x6 - 58.97/ 1:00.91
7x7 - 1:27.54/ 1:35.78
3x3 BLD - 12.56/ 16.43
4x4 BLD - 59.99/ 1:05.45 
5x5 BLD - 2:30.57/ 2:40.32
3x3 OH - 6.12/ 8.69
3x3 fewest moves - 16/ 21.33
3x3 w/ feet - 12.34/ 15.43 (if this stays as an event)
Megaminx - 19.75/ 25.94
Pyraminx - 0.67/ 1.23
Square 1 - 3.47/ 5.22
Clock - 1.99/ 3.47
3x3 multi BLD - 65/65 in 59.38


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2019)

DesertWolf said:


> 2x2 - 0.39/ 0.99
> 3x3 - 2.73/ 4.41
> 4x4 - 15.89/18.75
> 5x5 - 28.75/ 32.65
> ...


I'm with DesertWolf! These sound likely. However, I think 3x3 OH will be faster than this. I'd say sub-5 for single and sub-8 average.


----------



## CJCubing (Feb 2, 2019)

Here are my times:
(Event, Single, Average)

2x2 - 0.47/0.48 , 1.06
3x3 - 3.34/3.31 , 5.69
4x4 - 17.36/16.98 , 20.37/19.81
5x5 - 36.40/35.68 , 41.65/41.21
6x6 - 1:11.55/1:12.49 , 1:15.19
7x7 - 1:44.98 , 1:49.97
3BLD - 15.98 , 19.91
FMC - 16 , 22
OH - 6.35 , 8.71
Feet - 15.88 , 21.23
Clock - 3.17 , 4.12
Mega - 27.15 , 31.66
Pyra - 0.89 , 1.56
Skewb - 1.04 , 1.98
Sq-1 - 4.84 , 6.17
4BLD - 1:24.65
5BLD - 2:58.97
MBLD - 52/52 in 59:32


----------



## Andreas Lambropoulos (Feb 2, 2019)

This is like a year late, but I'll give it a try

3x3: 2.84 - 4.36
2x2: 0.32 - 0.87
4x4: 14.66 - 18.9
5x5: 28.27 - 31.8
6x6: 56.33 - 1:01.45
7x7: 1:26.41 - 1:34.55
3oh: 4.98 - 6.36
3bld: 10.89 - 16.14
Fmc: 15 - 19.66
3ft: lol does that exist
Pyr: 0.64 - 1.27
Mega: 24.99 - 27.05
Sq1: 2.44 - 4.78
Skewb: 0.76 - 1.44
Clocc: 2.47 - 3.27
4bld: 57.71
5bld: 2:15.701
Mbld: 67/67 in 1:01


----------



## nms777 (Feb 2, 2019)

3x3: 3.1x / 4.9x
2x2: 0.3x / 0.9x
4x4: 15.9x / 18.4x
5x5: 31.5x / 35.7x
6x6: 59.xx / 1:08.xx
7x7: 1:34.xx / 1:42.xx
OH: 4.9x / 7.9x
3BLD: 12.4x / 16.9x
FMC: 16 / 20
Feet: 14.5x / 17.9x
Pyra: 0.6x / 1.4x
Mega: 24.9x / 28.3x
Sq-1: 3.9x / 5.5x
Skewb: 0.8x / 1.6x
Clock: 2.9x / 3.6x
4BLD: 59.xx
5BLD: 2:29.xx
MBLD: 59/60 in 1:00


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 3, 2019)

2x2: <0.4/<1 (v is being developed)
3x3: <3/<4.75
4x4: <14/<18.5
5x5+: No comment
OH: <5/<6.5
3BLD: <10/<15.5
FMC: 17/20.33
Pyra: No comment
Mega: <25/<30
Sq-1: <2.99/<4.99 (If there is cubeshape solved scramble with no parity, one could practically one-look the entire solve, assuming that they know PBL.)(Someone could do CSP-ECO-PBL to get a sub-5 average.)
Skewb:<.75/<1.5
Clock: <3/<3.3
4BLD:<1:00.00
5BLD: <2:30.00
MBLD: >65 points


----------



## turtwig (Feb 3, 2019)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> 2x2: <0.4/<1.25



Current WR average is 1.21


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 3, 2019)

turtwig said:


> Current WR average is 1.21


Fixed!


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 5, 2019)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am giving a prediction on only 3x3
> *Single: 3.306
> Avg: 3.724*
> 
> ...


cool!!


----------



## NewoMinx (May 6, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> What do you think that the WCA world records will be in the year 2025? This is basically the same thing as the 2020 thread, just 5 years ahead.


2x2 - 0.43 1.08
3x3 - 3.24 5.37
4x4 - 16.53 20.52
5x5 - 33.63 39.42
6x6 - 1:04.79 1:09.54
7x7 - 1:39.79 1:45.23
OH - 5.31 7.79
BLD - 12.33 16.22
FMC - 2 17s, 21.67 mean
Mega - 26.01 29.9x
Skewb - 0.79 1.67
Pyra - 0.78 1.43
Squan - 3.99 5.66
Clock - 2.53 3.99
4BLD - 1:02
5BLD - 2:22
MBLD - 61/61
May be a bit high but let me know what you think


----------



## minnow (May 7, 2019)

NewoMinx said:


> 2x2 - 0.43 1.08
> 3x3 - 3.24 5.37
> 4x4 - 16.53 20.52
> 5x5 - 33.63 39.42
> ...


4BLD is definitely going to be sub 1 by 2021.


----------



## NewoMinx (May 7, 2019)

minnow said:


> 4BLD is definitely going to be sub 1 by 2021.


Possibly, memo could get even better but the current WR had so few pauses and very fast turning


----------



## Vecolity (May 7, 2019)

Andreas Lambropoulos said:


> This is like a year late, but I'll give it a try
> 
> 3x3: 2.84 - 4.36
> 2x2: 0.32 - 0.87
> ...


you know that mbld time limit is 1:00:00, rite?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2019)

Vecolity said:


> you know that mbld time limit is 1:00:00, rite?


Technically, I guess it would be possible to get exactly 67/67 in 1:01, if you had 30 of the 67 cubes with +2's on each one. But I'd say that's rather highly unlikely!


----------



## CarterK (May 7, 2019)

NewoMinx said:


> 4BLD - 1:02
> 5BLD - 2:22
> MBLD - 61/61


These are really funny to me


----------



## WACWCA (May 7, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Technically, I guess it would be possible to get exactly 67/67 in 1:01, if you had 30 of the 67 cubes with +2's on each one. But I'd say that's rather highly unlikely!


Someone pointed out that technically you would be saving time in your attempts by purposely not doing the last move of each solve, and on 60 plus cubes might actually make a bit of a difference. It would probably cause more problems than it’s worth though


----------



## NewoMinx (May 7, 2019)

CarterK said:


> These are really funny to me


In the impossible way or the way too slow way


----------



## CarterK (May 7, 2019)

NewoMinx said:


> In the impossible way or the way too slow way


Way too slow way


----------



## Vecolity (May 7, 2019)

willi pilz said:


> *3x3 - 3.9*______cube: ¯\(ツ)/¯
> *4x4 - 16.9*_____cube: 60mm Yuxin Blue Version 2
> *5x5 - 35.9*_____cube: 62mm Gans 562 helium
> *6x6 - 1:02.9* ___cube: 63mm Qiyi FoshHua 6x6 V2
> *7x7 - 1:40.9* ___cube: 64mm moyu KungFu Master GTS 4


foshhua lmfao


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 7, 2019)

best sum of ranks will be ~250 for average and ~300 for single by stanley chapel
worlds 2025 will have over 2000 competitors and the top 5 will all have sub 6 averages.


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (May 7, 2019)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Sub 3.5 for 3x3
> Sub 15 4x4
> Sub 25 5x5
> Sub 1 6x6
> ...


3x3 is already sub 3.5


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 7, 2019)

Caleb/spooderskewb said:


> 3x3 is already sub 3.5


TBH I think that 3x3 could theoretically by under 2.5. LL skip and easy cross/F2L


----------



## schapel (May 8, 2019)

NewoMinx said:


> so few pauses



give this man a comedy award


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

3x3 sub 3/2


----------



## NewoMinx (May 8, 2019)

schapel said:


> give this man a comedy award


Lol I meant the 4bld one but I might need to rewatch it. 5bld can be improved a lot with way less pauses tho


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 30, 2019)

Let's update my predictions:
(single/average *current single/current average*)

2x2: .37/0.98 *.49/1.21*
3x3: 2.99/4.04 *3.47/5.69*
4x4: 15.43/19.81* 18.42/21.13*
5x5: 32.02/36.06 *36.06/39.65*
6x6: 59.76/1:08.97 *1:13.82/1:17.10*
7x7: 1:35.42/1:44.87 *1:44.02/1:50.10*
3BLD: 13.64/16.78 *16.22/18.28*
3FMC: 15/19.66 *16/22*
3OH: 5.79/7.88 *6.88/9.42*
Clock: 3.01/4.02 *3.29/4.43*
Megaminx: 23.16/26.64 *27.81/32.03*
Pyraminx: 0.78/1.49 *0.91/1.86*
Skewb: 0.80/1.78 *0.93/2.03*
Squan: 4.55/5.99 *4.95/6.73*
4BLD: 59.87/1:04.63 *1:08.07/1:21.81*
5BLD: 2:02.38/2:35.62 *2:38.77/3:23.92*
3Multi-BLD: 62/63 57:13 *50/52 56.32*


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 30, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> 3Multi-BLD: 62/63 57:13



Graham Siggins already did 61/64 in 57:10 at home. 41/41 stood for a long time, the next MBLD record to stand for a long time is going to be 65/66.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 30, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> 4BLD: 59.87/1:04.63


I imagine Stanley will do that next year


----------



## Dancing Jules (Aug 27, 2019)

Well, I tried something:



https://imgur.com/a/KTVTF0l


I tried to approximate WR5 of the last 10 years with an exponential function. Worked really well for some events and really badly for others.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

2x2:
single: 0.45
average: sub-1.1
3x3: 
single: 3.3
average: sub-5.3
4x4:
single: 14-15 
average: sub-20
pyra:
single: 0.6
average: -sub 1.5
skewb:
single: -0.7
average: sub-1.8
megaminx:
single: 24/25
average: sub-30
OH:
single: 5
average: sub-8

I don't know anything about big cubes and squan so yeah...


----------



## aerocube (Aug 27, 2019)

2x2
single:0.39
average:sub-1.1
3x3
single:3.01
average:sub-5
4x4
single:anything in the 15-16 range
average:sub-20
5x5
single: sub 30
average:sub 35
6x6
single:sub 1
average:sub 1:05
7x7
single:sub 1:35
average:sub 1:40
pyra
single:0.8
average:1.6 if tymon gets back into pyra
skewb
single:0.8
average:sub-2
megaminx
single:23
average:sub-26
sqan
single:sub-4
average:sub 6
3BLD
single:sub-10
average:sub-15
maybe someone will know 5-style by then
4BLD
single:sub 50
average:sub 1
5BLD
single:sub 2
average:sub 2:30
feet
single:sub 14
average:sub 16
FMC
single:sub 16????????
average:sub 20
oh
single:sub 6.88
average:sub 9
clock
single:sub 3
average:sub 5
MBLD
single:sup 50 points


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 28, 2019)

aerocube said:


> MBLD
> single:sup 50 points


In 6 years? Not only will the WR for MBLD be much higher than that, but a 50 point effort will fail to podium at a major competition. US Nationals 2025 will have the first 170+ point MBLD podium.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> In 6 years? Not only will the WR for MBLD be much higher than that, but a 50 point effort will fail to podium at a major competition. US Nationals 2025 will have the first 170+ point MBLD podium.


Actually, I know there has been some talk about decreasing the time limit to 10 minutes (stackmattable!); considering the fact that people have to bring whole suitcases of cubes, it's not an unreasonable idea. So perhaps I'd like to predict that the WR for MBLD will be more like 18 points (which is quite scary, actually, but I think it's possible!) (although that boggles my mind - 18 cubes in 10 minutes).


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 28, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, I know there has been some talk about decreasing the time limit to 10 minutes (stackmattable!); considering the fact that people have to bring whole suitcases of cubes, it's not an unreasonable idea. So perhaps I'd like to predict that the WR for MBLD will be more like 18 points (which is quite scary, actually, but I think it's possible!) (although that boggles my mind - 18 cubes in 10 minutes).


I sincerely hope that doesn’t happen. One hour is an easy amount of time to schedule, bringing suitcases full of cubes is only applicable for a few people and not that big of a deal, and changing the time limit would fundamentally change the nature of what is currently a really cool and unique event. I don’t think it would be unreasonable to design a cubing-specific timer that would go up to an hour. In most cases 10 minutes is fine, but big blind and multi blind, and occasionally big cubes, there is definitely an application for a timer similar to a stackmat but with an extra digit. That seems to me to be a much better solution than limiting MBLD to 10 minutes.


----------



## Astral cubing (Aug 28, 2019)

3x3- sub 3
2x2 sub .45
4x4 sub 15
5x5 sub 30
6x6 sub 1:00
7x7 sub 1:30
Oh sub 5.8
Megaminx sub 20
Pyraminx sub .8


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 28, 2019)

3x3- 3.10
2x2- .38
4x4- 15.4
5x5- 29.69
oh-4.58
clock-dnf
feet- oh wait it will be gone by then
6x6-sub 55
7x7- 1:25.77
skweb- .70
pyra- .78
squan- 4.19
3bld- 10.49
Multibld- 70/72
idk what big blind records are rn so...


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 28, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> clock-dnf
> feet- oh wait it will be gone by then


Lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 29, 2019)

2x2: 0.40
3x3: 3.32
4x4:17.02
Pyraminx: 0.84
Skewb: 1.08
Megaminx: 26.77
Square-1: 4.22
OH: 6.54


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok, time to do this:

2x2: 0.39/0.96
3x3: 3.16/3.99
4x4: 14.99/18.97
5x5: 33.96/36.64
6x6: 59.98/1:09.26
7x7: 1:29.67/1:35.43
3BLD: 12.64/16.78
FMC: 15/19.33
OH: 5.49/7.89
WF: No longer an event. 
Clock: No longer an event, is removed in 2022
Megaminx: 24.79/27.86
Pyraminx: 0.72/1.45
Skewb: 0.72/1.61
Squan: 4.44/5.66
4BLD: 49.67/59.76
5BLD: 1:58.70/2:13.41
Multi: 79/80 60:00, 78 points.
Also, this will be my final set of predictions in this thread. No more edits or prediction posts.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 30, 2021)

Been a while since I’ve logged on.

anyway. When I created this thread I obviously didn’t expect a pandemic to shut down nearly two years’ worth of competitions lmao.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Competition Cuber said:


> What do you think that the WCA world records will be in the year 2025? This is basically the same thing as the 2020 thread, just 5 years ahead.


*Oh How little do they know about the future*


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 30, 2021)

3x3 - 2.68/4.40
2x2 - 0.34/0.82
4x4 - 13.42/16.50
5x5 - 28.50/33.80
6x6 - 55.30/1:05.50
7x7 - 1:34.20/1:43.47
3BLD - 10.63/14.62
FMC - 14/18.67
OH - 4.86/7.01
Clock - 2.45/3.51
Mega - 21.45/24.22
Pyra - 0.69/1.45
Skewb - 0.75/1.60
Sq-1 - 3.95/5.90
4BLD - 49.75
5BLD - 2:12.50
MBLD - 89/92 in 59:46


----------



## StrategySam (Mar 30, 2021)

No way in hell someone is getting a 2.68 single


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 30, 2021)

StrategySam said:


> No way in hell someone is getting a 2.68 single


yeah. It has to be a 2.69


----------



## StrategySam (Mar 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah. It has to be a 2.69


Maybe at home, no way in comp. The current 3x3 single scramble is so incredibly lucky.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Only cubehead will be able to get a 2.69 with his fire treated valk.







StrategySam said:


> Maybe at home, no way in comp. The current 3x3 single scramble is so incredibly lucky.


----------



## RyanSoh (Apr 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> 3x3 - 2.68/4.40





StrategySam said:


> Maybe at home, no way in comp.



2.68 World Best Single
Accurate prediction!  
But 4 years too early


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 19, 2021)

StrategySam said:


> No way in hell someone is getting a 2.68 single


Yep like others have said ruihang xu just apparently got a 2.68 single not official but still also ruihang xu is an insane young cuber look him up on youtube and also i dont like commas cuzz im cool and commas dont have any place in society and should literally be made extinct also i think that commas are a waste of time and should never have even exsited in the world BOOM


----------



## Spacey10 (Apr 20, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Yep like others have said ruihang xu just apparently got a 2.68 single not official but still also ruihang xu is an insane young cuber look him up on youtube


When this mn realizes commas exist :flushed:

I think 3x3 has been pushed to it's limits, and the furthest it can go is 2.3 I think. I also definitely seeing a clock wr or average we doin, considering the rise in clock


----------



## StrategySam (Apr 20, 2021)

So well, uhhh. This is embarrassing :^P.


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 20, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> When this mn realizes commas exist flushed
> 
> I think 3x3 has been pushed to it's limits and the furthest it can go is 2.3 I think I also definitely seeing a clock wr or average we doin considering the rise in clock


wait a second, do you see any commas in that post. 
jk, and i appreciate the observation  wait- but cmon I'm just a young person, and I'm not too concerned with commas. I just don't think of them much when writing a small message to someone.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 20, 2021)

2.647 3x3 single.


----------

